# Gaggia MDF can't choke Gaggia Classic



## nobrob (May 4, 2012)

Howdy!

I've been attempting to get something close to reasonable out of my combo for a little while now, but i'm beginning to suspect that there might be a problem with the kit.

I've managed to bring my shot pull time up to about 25 seconds and I'm getting something resembling an espresso (still not drinkable), but I did this by moving the MDF's burrs close together (touching) then moving back off. I would have thought that this would choke the Classic, from what I read, as it should be set at grind 3-4.

I then had the MDF apart again and painted the burr tops, then turned on, had them grind against each other and sure enough, the part where they touch is uneven. This made me think that I could "wear down" the burrs a little, or wt the very least bed them in somewhat by running the machine with the burrs touching.

Sure enough, the burr-on-burr noise went away after a short while, but I haven't been able to pull another shot since, so I don't know whether it'll choke. What I have noticed is that I can adjust the burrs even closer now though.

Should an MDF choke a Classic without the OPV adjustment?

Should MDF burrs feel sharp to touch?

Is it normal for the MDF to take a good 30 seconds to a minute to grind a 14g?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

"Should an MDF choke a Classic without the OPV adjustment?"

Yes

"Should MDF burrs feel sharp to touch?"

Only when new, in my experience, and not if you've blunted them more by running the grinder whilst they are touching.

"Is it normal for the MDF to take a good 30 seconds to a minute to grind a 14g?"

My MDF took around 50-60 seconds (when I used it much). I think it would have benefited from new burrs tho, and sounds like yours would too. How old are they?


----------



## nobrob (May 4, 2012)

The seller can't tell me how old the burrs are, he claims to have got the machine from a second hand shop himself!









As it's my first grinder, I really have no point of reference other than the fact that I can't make a grind that's too fine...

Good to know that it's taking the right amount of time though, I see videos on YouTube of people grinding with the Iberical MC2 and it only takes a few seconds.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's the right amount of time for burrs that are blunt though, I'd say.


----------



## nobrob (May 4, 2012)

Today I had a chance to give this another pop.

Having had the burrs so close that the grinder would stop (!), I attempted to pour an espresso and the Classic couldn't push through! Backed off, and ended up at 3.5 with a half decent tasting drink.

With this in mind, I think I'll put off replacing the burrs until sometime in the future when the wallet (read: credit card) allows...

Thanks for your advice


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Your welcome







Do bear in mind that sharp burrs means better taste. Just FYI.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd be inclined to try and forgo another luxury to buy a set of new burrs. They will make all the difference. However, just remember to back off a little when first starting up or you'll be back to square one!


----------

